# Mounting HO Track to Cork & Foam



## pop1955

I'm building a track for my grandson and before I start laying the track I need some help.
I'm installing Atlas code 100 plain track to cork on top of 1" extruded foam. Glueing the cork to the foam is no problem. How do I securely attach the track pieces to the cork? If it was "Sure Track" I know that I could glue it to the cork, but nails seem useless on plain track and glue would seep between the rails.

Thanks, I'm new to this.

Built 5 scenery kits and still sane.


----------



## tjcruiser

Have you tried using small nails through the rail ties, directly into the cork? You say "useless", but I'd think (via my own experience) that you would get some grab of the nail in the cork itself.

I also used simple white glue under some ties to the cork. A few guys here have used caulk for adhesion, and then covered any exposed residue with ballast stone.

Flextrack might be tricky, if you're trying to induce a lot of curvature bend into the ends of the Flex. However, if that's the case, do a Search here on the forum to read about ChooChoo's flex-track pre-bending trick ... quite smart, and rather easy.

Have a blast with your grandson!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

I've used Aleene's Tacky glue. I basically trim the end of the tube to a small hole so that I can control the flow. I put glue on every 3rd or 4th rail tie (more if going through a corner) Hold it down to the roadbed while drying with large push-pins inserted through the center-holes of the flex track (there should be a hole every 4 or so inches.) A vast majority of my track is held down with just the glue and it works great. Dries clear and stays flexible. In a couple areas where I needed to do work I simply put a small flathead screwdriver under the track and levered the track up (but the glue held very well.) You don't need to go heavy on the glue and you won't notice any tiny bit that you can see between the ties as it's clear.

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/alortacglu.html

I buy big bottles of this stuff and the push-pins at Walmart. I also used Atlas Code 100 flextrack.

In a couple of spots (joints between track sections within a curve) I added spikes, but still used the glue underneath.


----------



## tankist

tjcruiser said:


> Flextrack might be tricky, if you're trying to induce a lot of curvature bend into the ends of the Flex.


no matter what the last inch or two of flex will NOT bend.

otherwise these small nails are not "useless" at all.


----------



## dozer

I use hemming pins from a fabric store. they're thin enough to go into the holes in the ties but are long enough to go through the cork and into the foam below. I aslo used hot glue to secure my track to the cork, then put pins in. You have to work fairly quick, but it sure worked good and I was able to use my track the same day. The hot glue sticks so well that I had to replace some track the other day and ended up replacing the roadbed as well cuz it stuck so well.


----------



## sstlaure

Where I had to pull up cork glued to the MDF, the MDF separated and stayed attached to the cork. That Aleene's has some grip.


----------



## pop1955

Thanks. I appreciate the help. I will try the Alenes and my glue gun and see how it goes. 
I'm very impressed with all the beautiful scenery work that you railroaders are putting on your track. You have to look twice at the photos to see if it's an 87th. scene or real one.
My grandson is having a great time with this and he wanted me to buy the grass 2 weeks ago. Lol..

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## derfberger

2 inch hemming pins holds very well.

Once the ballast is glued down the track is impossible to move


----------

